

Show HN: Multiplayer 3D Chess with WebGL and Websockets - captainbenises
http://client.scenevr.com/?connect=chess.scenevr.hosting/chess.xml

======
captainbenises
I'm the developer, happy to chat with anyone!

It's only 180 lines of javascript to make this game, scenevr does all the
heavy lifting.

[http://chess.scenevr.hosting/chess.xml](http://chess.scenevr.hosting/chess.xml)

